# Washington figurine bottle



## rhommot (Apr 18, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me with this bottle. It is a figurine of President Washington. It is a clear glasss bottle with the word "WASHINGTON" at the base, and the bottom says "Design Pat. applied for 5". I bought it at a tag sale yesterday for 50 cents, and hoping it was a bargain. Thank you.


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 18, 2010)

Not sure what you have...sounds like a modern bottle.  Either way, 50 cents is a deal for any bottle you like.  Can you post a pic?  That would help a lot.


----------



## judu (Apr 18, 2010)

i bet its like this one...i bought mine at an antique store for 3 dollars....ive been told it was a syrup bottle, a spirits bottle, and a honey bottle.....ive been told its from the early 1900s but i have no idea either......i do know they also made a ms. washington bottle to go with that one and a mr pickwick bottle that goes with the set. the pickwick is from moby dick i think........i love the one i have and its cool to see another......


----------



## rhommot (Apr 19, 2010)

Judu, that is exactly the bottle I have. Beendiggin I appreciate the help. Well for 50 cents I don't believe I could go wrong...thank you folks kindly!!!


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 19, 2010)

Washington bottle,George Smith Jr. designed this popular figure bottle for the Olean glass company of Olean,new York.The patent is dated February 25,1936.The company is no longer in operation."American Pressed Glass and Figure bottles" Page365.


----------



## Stardust (May 13, 2010)

Can't go wrong for 50 cents.


----------



## jays emporium (May 14, 2010)

I was at an estate sale this morning and they had 2 of that exact bottle.  I told them I didn't collect that type but I'd estimate they are worth about $5. - $10. each, and call me to see the soda bottles they still have in the attic.
 How odd that it came up on here the same day.


----------

